# Another wanker giving the CF a bad name....



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Aug 2005)

From the Globe and Mail:
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/LAC.20050816.WEAPONS16/BNPrint/theglobeandmail/TopStories

'Die hard' found with arsenal
By COLIN FREEZE 
Tuesday, August 16, 2005 Updated at 8:32 PM EDT
Canadian counterterrorism agents have seen their share of oddball cases. But the oddest of all may be that of Jeff Chen, a Chinese Canadian who says he recently offered his services -- and a small arsenal of vintage guns -- to a controversial Muslim leader in British Columbia. 
"The fundamentalists caught my eye and one thing led to another," the 28-year-old former army reservist explained, nonchalantly, in a telephone interview yesterday from his parents' home in Richmond, B.C. 
Last year, the young man whose lifelong fascination with war has survived his flirtations with at least four religions, e-mailed Younus Kathrada, a Muslim leader reportedly under scrutiny by Canada's security agencies. 
In December, as he described himself as a "die hard," Mr. Chen told Mr. Kathrada in the e-mail that he was "itching to use the rifles that I have in actual combat (jihad in Middle East and elsewhere)."
Advertisements

 FPRIVATE "TYPE=PICT;ALT=" 
But the e-mails from Mr. Chen, who says his views have mellowed quite a bit since, didn't elicit the reaction he had hoped for. Alarmed by the strange young man seeking to wage war somewhere, Mr. Kathrada forwarded the messages to the RCMP. 
As first reported in the weekly Richmond Review, four Mounties soon knocked on Mr. Chen's door. They looked underneath his bed and seized a 12-gauge pump-action shotgun, a U.S. M-1 gauge rifle, an M-1 carbine module rifle, rounds of ammunition and a pair of daggers.
Odder still, even by Mr. Chen's assessment, is what happened next. "The Crown decided not to charge me for some reason," he said. "I'm surprised. I was worried. I thought I might be charged, questioned and go to jail." 
Though he faces no criminal charges, Mr. Chen has been banned from having any firearms for the next three years. His bid to get his guns back, which were all legally registered, failed in court last week.
The RCMP would not comment on the case yesterday, but Mr. Chen said that he has since been interviewed by the Mounties and the Canadian Security Intelligence Service. He said they seemed more interested in the man who turned him in. 
Mr. Kathrada was not available for comment yesterday. But he told the Richmond Review that "in the past I had received some e-mails that I saw as potentially, I guess, dangerous if you will, so I passed them on to the authorities basically. 
"I did what I thought was right." 
Mr. Kathrada says he steers Muslims away from extremism and condemns terrorism, but he made international headlines last year for a sermon in which he referred to Jews as "the brothers of the monkeys and the swine." 
Lately the B.C. press has reported the RCMP's counterterrorism team is asking questions about Mr. Kathrada, but he has said that his remarks were taken out of context and that no Mounties have ever come to speak to him. 
In any case, he appears to have had no misgivings about talking to the Mounties about Mr. Chen. 
A graduate of the history program at the University of Victoria, he said he spent five years in the Canadian Forces reserves, which prompted his interest in buying up about $1,000 worth of vintage guns at Canadian shops. 
He thinks it was highly unfair for Mr. Kathrada to forward the e-mail he sent to the RCMP. "I'm surprised why he would hand me over . . . he's a fellow Muslim. 
"We're all brothers."
Mr. Chen said his views have shifted again. Like most Muslims, he said he now believes that jihad is an internal spiritual struggle, and not necessarily a military one. 
He doesn't go to the mosque all that often. As a Chinese Canadian he finds he stands out. 
"I mostly pray at home," he said.


----------



## Slim (16 Aug 2005)

"the 28-year-old former army reservist"

The guy was a reservist years ago...F*****g A**h*** press.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Aug 2005)

Slim said:
			
		

> "the 28-year-old former army reservist"
> 
> The guy was a reservist years ago...F*****g A**h*** press.



Yup....but you know hjow the media loves to throw that sort of thing in.


----------



## Britney Spears (16 Aug 2005)

I don't imagine this wanker actually passed all his training? The more Cases like this I read about, the more I think that people wanting to join the CF should put down a $300 deposit or something before they go to basic, in case they "can't handle military life"  and end up wasting our time.


----------



## Cloud Cover (16 Aug 2005)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Mr. Kathrada says he steers Muslims away from extremism and condemns terrorism, but he made international headlines last year for a sermon in which he referred to Jews as "the brothers of the monkeys and the swine."
> Lately the B.C. press has reported the RCMP's counterterrorism team is asking questions about Mr. Kathrada, but he has said that his remarks were taken out of context and that no Mounties have ever come to speak to him.



Well, if those remarks were taken out of context [hmm, must use the same PR staff as Carolyn Parrish :], just what context was he thinking or referencing when he used was referring to "the brothers of the monkey's and the swine." Nice guy ... welcome to Fort NA buddy, life is about to change. 



> A graduate of the history program at the University of Victoria,
> He thinks it was highly unfair for Mr. Kathrada to forward the e-mail he sent to the RCMP. "I'm surprised why he would hand me over . . . he's a fellow Muslim.



Highly unfair? Give me a break. Never studied Machiavelli at UVic?

What's unfair is that this waste of 02 is not in the clink breathing butt exhaust.


----------



## paracowboy (17 Aug 2005)

genetic debris. Not enough Chlorox in the gene pool.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (17 Aug 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> I don't imagine this wanker actually passed all his training? The more Cases like this I read about, the more I think that people wanting to join the CF should put down a $300 deposit or something before they go to basic, in case they "can't handle military life"   and end up wasting our time.



i'll drink to that


----------



## P-Free (17 Aug 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> I don't imagine this wanker actually passed all his training? The more Cases like this I read about, the more I think that people wanting to join the CF should put down a $300 deposit or something before they go to basic, in case they "can't handle military life"   and end up wasting our time.



Sorry, I don't think any amount of money makes a soldier.


----------



## Slim (17 Aug 2005)

P-Free said:
			
		

> Sorry, I don't think any amount of money makes a soldier.



ITs so that when they flunk out after 10 minutes of basic they can pay back some the cost the CF wasted to get them there in the first place.

You get your deposit back after your basic engagement is over.

Good idea!


----------



## 54/102 CEF (17 Aug 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> I don't imagine this wanker actually passed all his training? The more Cases like this I read about, the more I think that people wanting to join the CF should put down a $300 deposit or something before they go to basic, in case they "can't handle military life"   and end up wasting our time.



What a great idea! And the higher up in rank they go the more money the pay into their deposit 

Good one!


----------



## Slim (17 Aug 2005)

Something else they could do would be to set up a financial "black" insider training operation within the CF...Think of all the kit we could buy with a few well placed trades! ;D

What a great way to fund the CF!


----------



## S McKee (17 Aug 2005)

Unfortunately we can't always weed out these Walter Mitty nutbar types whether they're in the PR or the Regs. What bothers me about these cases when they are reported, is if the guy has been in the military at one time or another the press always makes mention of it, even if it has no bearing on the incident at hand.


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL (17 Aug 2005)

Ah the professionalism of the reserves!


----------



## the 48th regulator (17 Aug 2005)

hmm,

Brings to mind this fellow.

When Professionalism Shines

dileas

tess


----------



## Cloud Cover (17 Aug 2005)

Good one Tess!!


----------



## dutchie (17 Aug 2005)

BITTER PPCLI CPL said:
			
		

> Ah the professionalism of the reserves!



Kind of ironic, painting all reservists as unprofessional with one giant, great big Jesus brush. That's pretty unprofessional of YOU, don't you think?

If you want to do that we could talk about the dude mentioned in Tess's post, Matchee, the guy charged with murdering his wife, etc, etc, etc.....wanna play?


----------



## paracowboy (17 Aug 2005)

what a swell idea! 'Cause we can't have nearly enough threads about the Regs vs the Res! Maybe then we can talk about the JTF, too!


----------



## dutchie (17 Aug 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> what a swell idea! 'Cause we can't have nearly enough threads about the Regs vs the Res! Maybe then we can talk about the JTF, too!



Oooh! Oooh! Can we? That'd, like, be the coolest thread ever! Hey paracowbay, how do I become a ninjasniper? My neigbour just got back from basic and has been told he's gonna be a JTF-thingy-guy, just like in Rainbow Six! l8tr dude!

Seriously, everytime some shitpump washed out soldier (Res or Reg) does something wrong, our friends in the media sure never miss the opportunity to label the guy an 'ex-soldier'. When's the last time you heard the media label some criminal an 'ex-plumber', or 'ex-airline pilot'? Or how about 'ex-soldier saves little old lady from drowning'? They love to hate us, me thinks.


----------



## 48Highlander (17 Aug 2005)

Aw, c'mon, everyone here knows that any reserve endeavour usualy ends up looking something like a monkey humping a football.  Yeah it's wrong to judge us based on the action of that one guy, but there's plenty other unproffesional things to judge us by


----------



## paracowboy (17 Aug 2005)

Caesar said:
			
		

> Seriously, everytime some shitpump washed out soldier (Res or Reg) does something wrong, our friends in the media sure never miss the opportunity to label the guy an 'ex-soldier'. When's the last time you heard the media label some criminal an 'ex-plumber', or 'ex-airline pilot'? Or how about 'ex-soldier saves little old lady from drowning'? They love to hate us, me thinks.


in fairness to the media, (Hey! Media! Look up the word "fairness" when you get a second.) they do often list occupations, but it's only when it's a soldier or policeman, that it becomes headline material. If he's a plumber, or she's a secretary, it's usually buried in the text somewhere.

However, let's continue with fair play, and assume that it's BECAUSE this guy was a soldier (sort of, he wore a uniform, anyway) that it's all the more shocking that he would turn against everything we're supposed to stand for. In a similar vein to when a nurse commits murders, or a school teacher molests students. The shock value adds to the story, and sells more papers. We are the nation's sheepdogs. The sheep already fear us in many cases because we look and act like the wolves that prey on them. When one of us goes feral, it strikes a chord deep in the psyche of the sheep.

Bottom line: the press are never to be trusted, believed, or fed!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Aug 2005)

We've been over this Reg vs Res bullshit enough. It always ends in a massive flame war. It's not going to start here either. B PPCLI C, this isn't the first thread where you've taken a cheap jab at the Res. It's not going to be tolerated anymore. Go visit all the other threads on the subject and you'll see all your bitterness and vitriol has been said before. Many times much more eloquently and sensibly. 

This thread goes back to the subject now or gets locked.

OK it was all typed out. I just couldn't get in line fast enough.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (17 Aug 2005)

I would love to see a title sometime "Former CBC reporter commits_________________". Unfortunately the media protects their own or so it seems. Unbalanced but typical.


----------



## Pencil Tech (19 Aug 2005)

To be fair to the reporter, this Chen guy said he got interested in firearms while he was in the res. If you were the reporter would you leave that out?


----------



## Slim (19 Aug 2005)

Pencil Tech said:
			
		

> To be fair to the reporter, this Chen guy said he got interested in firearms while he was in the res. If you were the reporter would you leave that out?



What I would leave out are all the BS words that they use to supposedly link the CF reserve to Muslim Extremists!

As ParaCowboy said.
The press are never to be trusted, believed or fed!


----------



## Britney Spears (19 Aug 2005)

I wonder what they are going to do now? Make the background check lengthier and more detailed?


----------



## pappy (19 Aug 2005)

I have a feeling Mr. Chen stopped taking his medications....


----------



## Pencil Tech (19 Aug 2005)

Pappy, you've hit the nail on the head, this boy's right out of 'er. Even the fruitcake Imam apparently thought so.


----------



## Slim (19 Aug 2005)

Pencil Tech said:
			
		

> Pappy, you've hit the nail on the head, this boy's right out of 'er. Even the fruitcake Imam apparently thought so.



Jeez...You know things are bad when even the radicals think your off your head...Mind you the Imam knew he was under scrutiny by the RCMP...


----------



## Springroll (19 Aug 2005)

I have not trusted the press since they put my name along side an ex-boyfriends who had done some REALLY bad stuff while being in the CF. They would not give me an apology or anything, even thgugh the guy and I had been apart for seven months.

I ended up having to quit my job because it got so much publicity and I was always being asked about "my boyfriend" and what my thoughts were on his crime etc.


----------



## Armymedic (19 Aug 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> I have not trusted the press since they put my name along side an ex-boyfriends who had done some REALLY bad stuff while being in the CF. They would not give me an apology or anything, even thgugh the guy and I had been apart for seven months.
> 
> I ended up having to quit my job because it got so much publicity and I was always being asked about "my boyfriend" and what my thoughts were on his crime etc.



Generally reporters do't dig that deep unless you had a connection to the person committing the crimes. Who and/or what case was this. Pm me if your not comfortable speaking about it in the open.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (19 Aug 2005)

BITTER PPCLI CPL said:
			
		

> Ah the professionalism of the reserves!



So as you write this, you put the following in your sig line:

"2nd Bn The PPCLI, the battalion that the Canadian forces completely, always, intentionally, forgets and ignores."

Maybe you can define professionalism for us, as I'm very curious as to what you think it means.


----------



## Monsoon (19 Aug 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> I have not trusted the press since they put my name along side an ex-boyfriends who had done some REALLY bad stuff while being in the CF. They would not give me an apology or anything, even thgugh the guy and I had been apart for seven months.
> 
> I ended up having to quit my job because it got so much publicity and I was always being asked about "my boyfriend" and what my thoughts were on his crime etc.


When media outlets issue retractions or apologies it's only because they've been contacted by the lawyers of the offended party and their legal counsel figures they stand a good chance of getting soaked in a lawsuit.  Sounds like you would have had a pretty good case, too.


----------



## Springroll (19 Aug 2005)

I had never thought about getting a lawyer to do it.... :-\
I was young and thought that a phone call to the ditor would work, but obviously it hasn't.


----------

